# samsung home theater model: HT-DS1100



## bmwxj400 (Oct 26, 2011)

i have a samsung home theater system, model# HT-DS1100, i plugged in a Skype head set into the microphone jack. 
Now i have no audio output to the 5 speakers or the bass unit, all i get is some static no sound.
All functions are still working.
Is there some type of reset, or do i need to send to a repair shop.


----------

